# Pictures of Waxstock 2012



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all,

What a fantastic day on sunday at Waxstock 2012!!

If your on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/Kakepipe

dont forget to TAG and Share the photos

Also will be uploaded to 
http://www.kakepipe.com ASAP

Thank you all

P.s. im AmiLady's fella


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

UPLOADED

http://kakepipe.com/?page_id=20&album=all&gallery=11


----------

